# mass gainer or whey- i need advice



## Stevee1436114546

hi,

whats the best supplement to gain weight fast?

im stuck between buying a mass gainer such as Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass or bulk whey protein.

im 5'7 and 61kg with 12% bodyfat. i naturally dont put on fat easily or never, even if im eating junk food.

i want to gain mass quick, which is more effective?, a mass gainer or whey protein? i currently do cardio and workout 4 days a week with a diet- eating every 2-3 hours 6 meals a day ,will the mass gainer make me put on too much fat or put alot of muscle on and not much fat as i hardly put on fat? or is the whey better at putting on muscle in a short period of time?


----------



## NeilpWest

No it wont is the answer to that. Post up your diet so we can see you cals and protein amounts etc. If your not gaining your prob not eating enough even if you think you are. Im a hard gainer and have managed to gain weight. Mass gainers are a supplement to help your diet, say you drank it in the morning pwo and before bed that would be around 1000cal extra and 60 or more grams of protein so yes it will help but you wont just put weight on over night. I would look at adonis or bulk powders etc board sponsers i use adonis and extreme and they work very well for me.


----------



## Stevee1436114546

i eat 5-6 meals a day every 2-3 hours.

i only eat healthy foods such as pasta, tuna, chicken, rice, veggies and some fruit, i also drink water regularly, my diet is quite strict. here is what i ate yesterday-

meal 1 -

4 eggs with 4 slices of wholemeal bread

1 class of milk (200ml)

meal 2-

rice (white) and chicken- sort of a casserole.

1 class of water

meal 3-

around 100g of pasta with homemade sauce

class of water

meal 4-

1 tin of tuna fish mixed with baked beans

1 class of water

meal 5-

4-5 carrots (snack)

with 3 eggs in milk (raw) hmmm nice.

thats an average day, i mainly eat these same things and just switch them up, i may mix tuna with potato etc.

i dont think that is a massive amount of calories, so i eat healthy and i work out 4 days a week (5x5 program, look up at bb.com)

so what do you think i should take, mass gainer or whey? and what experiences have you had with these products?


----------



## NeilpWest

Not a bad diet i still think you need more meat chicken and steak and veg etc. I wouldnt go for optimum nutrition serious mass. your gain fat and the bag doesnt last long if you have it a few times aday. With the site discount have a look at the sponsers extreme nutrition do a good whey nd a good mass builder that hardly differ from each other so either of them will be good for you to take a couple times aday. the ones im currently using are ast vp2 protein in the morning, adonis pure protein and malto pwo and extreme whey i use to make protein bars.


----------



## Five-O

Stevee said:


> i eat 5-6 meals a day every 2-3 hours.
> 
> i only eat healthy foods such as pasta, tuna, chicken, rice, veggies and some fruit, i also drink water regularly, my diet is quite strict. here is what i ate yesterday-
> 
> meal 1 -
> 
> 4 eggs with 4 slices of wholemeal bread
> 
> 1 class of milk (200ml)
> 
> meal 2-
> 
> rice (white) and chicken- sort of a casserole.
> 
> 1 class of water
> 
> meal 3-
> 
> around 100g of pasta with homemade sauce
> 
> class of water
> 
> meal 4-
> 
> 1 tin of tuna fish mixed with baked beans
> 
> 1 class of water
> 
> meal 5-
> 
> 4-5 carrots (snack)
> 
> with 3 eggs in milk (raw) hmmm nice.
> 
> thats an average day, i mainly eat these same things and just switch them up, i may mix tuna with potato etc.
> 
> i dont think that is a massive amount of calories, so i eat healthy and i work out 4 days a week (5x5 program, look up at bb.com)
> 
> so what do you think i should take, mass gainer or whey? and what experiences have you had with these products?


No wonder your not putting weight on mate, your not eating anything, add in chicken, oats, EFA's (good fats) and you'll see some growth.

Boditronics Mass Gainer is very good, Ive used it a lot in the past.

In all honesty you need a good time spending just reading up on diets in the section on here.


----------



## Stevee1436114546

ok, i'll try some whey and see how it goes.

thanks for the help.

to Five-O,

thats the problem for me, i am eating healthy but not enough.

i'll try and eat more chicken and natural foods.

whats your opinion? would a mass gainer or whey protein be more beneficial?

do i need to increase carbs and fats with protein, or taking whey protein be enough?


----------



## NeilpWest

Try having some oats in the morning as five o said and get some chicken in with the pasta early morning meal. dinner get some steak and jacket potatoes etc in there and a couple of shakes aday and already its improved.


----------



## ah24

I make me own mass gainer.

MyProteins MP max whey

MyProteins Ultrafine scottish oats

2 scoops o whey, 3 scoops o oats...luvvly jubbly jobs a gooden and *decent* carbs


----------



## miller25

My mass gainer is.

Whey con 80 2 scoops

Maltodex 1 scoop

Dextrose 1/2 scoop

Glutamine 10 grams

I have that 2-3 times a day, along with

Creatine 10 grams

Malto 1 scoop

Taurine 5 grams

twice a day.

I eat alot of chicken, rice and pasta. Sometimes I try to eat yam and foods of that sort.


----------



## bigden

i make mine own also i use

whey con 80 2 big scoops

maltodextrin 3 scoops

ultra fine oats 1.5 scoops

its pretty filling


----------



## PANESAR94

i need some help too im 5'8 150 lbs i have i bit of extra fat on my chest and stomach should i take mass gainer to make muscle because i want to get huge arms and a buit chest but i dont want to have a lot of fat on my stomach i usually eat a few eggs in the morning arround mid day i have a sandiwch with lots of chicken and veggies i eat a beef burger when i get back from school and usually steak or chicken with grilled veggies and some fruit should i take mass gainer or just regular protein i want arms like the guy in the pic and also i wanted to know because im trying to get in shape to play american football whould taking a mass gainer or whey affect my speed


----------



## robo029

I use a gainer all the time when i bulk up cant beat it for quick calories


----------



## criticalbench

I like to make my own,

1 Cup Milk

2 Scoops Protein

2 Tbsp Peanut Butter

1/4 Cup Resees Puff Cereal

1/2 Cup Oatmeal

Thrown in blender with Ice to make it thick, yum!


----------



## dasine

i use whey and anator p70 which is kinda like a mass gainer but only taken once post-workout. id suggest buy things separately, get some whey and waxy maize starch and use the whey throughout the day, to add protein to low-protein meals and to have pre-workout along with some waxy and post workout with some more waxy. fast-action carbs like waxy maize starch are really important when ur trying to bulk up as they restore muscle glycogen fast, that way you remain anti-catabolic throughout ur workout.


----------



## ollie321

Get PVL Mutant mass, tastes nice, and mixes well. Dont follow their stupid daily recommendations of 2x 4 scoops thats 2000cal, I found 1 scoop 2-3 times a day is about right thats an extra 750cals, the rest you need to be getting from food cuz 2 much of these and ul get fat.

1 in the morn,

1 mid afternoon

1 before trainning,

dont bother before bed too many carbs, shouldnt have too many carbs after about 7pm your body wont have time to digest.

If you wana add more by shakes if eating alot of the time is a prob, get some whey and calcium caseinate protein have 25g of each mid morn and 25g of each before bed time. www.myprotein.co.uk is where i get mine


----------

